
The Next CEO of Stack Overflow - spolsky
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2019/03/28/the-next-ceo-of-stack-overflow/
======
neurotrace
Like many developers, I have benefit a lot from Stack Overflow over the years.
It has helped me become a better developer and, in answering questions, a
better communicator.

I just want to say thanks to Joel for helping make this thing happen and best
of luck in whatever is next for you!

------
0x54MUR41
Related discussion/submission on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512332)

~~~
musicale
This discussion really resonates with me. It seems that stackoverflow
incentivizes very bad moderation: shutting down on-topic questions and good
answers, locking questions prematurely, etc.. I'm not sure what causes bad
answers to be voted to the top, but that seems like a common problem as well.
And as commenters have noted, it is almost pointless for a newcomer to try to
contribute.

These issues look very hard to fix, so I wish them luck. For now, I've given
up on stackoverflow.

